# Can I reframe a fireplace?



## DIYMom (Apr 2, 2011)

This past week I have been helping a friend get her house ready before she moves in (2 1/2 weeks). We've torn up flooring, painting, ripped out cabinets- but the one thing she's uncertain about is the fireplace. 

I am in charge of helping her figure out what to do with the fireplace. I attached a photo of the fireplace - it is very dated looking & is surrounded by stone on the wall and tile on the floor. Since her hubby is making built-in bookcases to go around the fireplace this week, I thought she could have him make a wood "cover" or build something around the current fireplace. Has anyone did something like that before? Is there safety issues I have to keep in mind? Or does anyone have ideas for me to visit online? 

Ideally I need to make sure what I show her is safe to do, gets rid of the dated 70s look & gives enough details for her husband to do. I've sketched a couple ideas but not sure if a "cover" insert is a good idea or if they should rip out what they have. If you have suggestions, I would appreciate some. Thanks you.


----------



## joecaption (Apr 2, 2011)

Is that just a wood burning insert? Or is it gas?
Somethings very wrong, it looks like someone just built a flat wall and added stone to it then just set the insert in front of it instead of building the wall out so the insert would be inside of it.
That is one ugly mantel.
I'd hold off on bilding anthing around it until you figure out what it is you want to end up with. Book shelves around a fire place is a very bad idea, flamable materails to close and not good for the book bindings.
http://www.fireplacesnow.com/mantel.html


----------



## DIYMom (Apr 3, 2011)

It is a wood burning but I didn't think it was an insert. I will have to check when I go back tomorrow. 

It is ugly and strange looking. The two steps of tile is horrible too.

Do you really think the bookshelves are bad if there is stone between them and the fireplace? I added another picture so you can see better. There is also ugly tile at the base (two step level). I added a photo so you can see how strange that is too.

 They want a fireplace that works and looks nice - its a big room that has a huge picture window to the backyard. It could be a great room for hosting a crowd if the fireplace didn't look so ugly.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 3, 2011)

These mantles are most often installed with a few brad nails, so it should come out quit easily. The rock around it looks like it was an after thought so that might make it a bit harder. The rock just above the doors is there for fire protection. If there is no smoke damage of hints of fire damage the design was good and you could use that info to help design a new one.


----------



## DIYMom (Apr 4, 2011)

I didn't realize it might be that easy to take out. That would be great if that's the case.
I learned a lot over the weekend reading up & hearing back from others. My friends are bringing someone in to clean out the chimney & see how it looks before they make any big decisions. I gave them some things to work with so we'll see what happens. The whole house is a little odd so it's been quite a project. It's kind of fun working on someone else's project instead of my own.

Thanks for adding your thoughts!


----------



## mabloodhound (Apr 13, 2011)

If they use a certified chimney sweep, he can offer suggestions too.   Any wood surround and mantel must follow building regulations.   8" away from the opening on the side and 12" away at the top.   This is very important with wood burning fireplaces.

That is one totally ugly designed fireplace.   If it were mine I would think about a total redesign.   But that would cost.


----------



## DIYMom (Apr 14, 2011)

mabloodhound said:


> If they use a certified chimney sweep, he can offer suggestions too.   Any wood surround and mantel must follow building regulations.   8" away from the opening on the side and 12" away at the top.   This is very important with wood burning fireplaces.
> 
> That is one totally ugly designed fireplace.   If it were mine I would think about a total redesign.   But that would cost.



Thanks for your thoughts. The building regulations is good to know. I was just talking to them about it.

They ended up ripping out the orange tile and are going to take some more time to figure out the chimney (They are bringing a chimney guy in too. Maybe it already happened).  

I was commenting on a DIY ladies blog the other day that they should give awards for ugliest rooms & give them makeovers. This one would definitely be in the running.


----------

